# How can i Install and configure a Cisco Pix Firewall 515E on my Lan.



## tchipa (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi everybody there?

I am a networking manager for a medium company, and i got a Cisco Pix Firewall 515E, to be confugured on my Lan with more them 200 PCs divided in two building, separated by approximetely 200metres.

Can someone help me on How can i Install and configure a Cisco Pix Firewall 515E on my Lan.... is there any step by step manual that i can follow up? is there any quick start guide? I need as well to configure my DMZ, VPN within the Pix....... help please.

Any help from anyone will be highly appratiated.

I thank everybody in Advanced.

Tchipa

Luanda-Angola


----------



## asgley (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi,

Its not simply about setting up a default config and leaving it forever.
I would suggest you either do some serious study on this so that you understand what you are trying to get to, or go on a cisco course.
Cisco provide very good documentation on the commands that you can run and what they will do in IOS but i am yet to see a "10 easy step guide to configuring cisco".

Good luck

Asg


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

Asgley is right about this. It would behoove you to hitup the CISCO.com support site and start pulling documentation on quick setups etc... Just keep in mind that if you've never configured a CISCO PIX or any CISCO firewall for that matter, there are lots of things that are not self explanatory e.g. Why can't you ping out of the box? which you will absolutely need to do your homework on. 

Also note that PIX is on its way out as ASA is now that defacto standard for CISCO firewalls. And, if you're subjected to stringent security policies, it may or may not meet the requirements under encryption etc...


----------



## tchipa (Mar 28, 2009)

Tekmazter said:


> Asgley is right about this. It would behoove you to hitup the CISCO.com support site and start pulling documentation on quick setups etc... Just keep in mind that if you've never configured a CISCO PIX or any CISCO firewall for that matter, there are lots of things that are not self explanatory e.g. Why can't you ping out of the box? which you will absolutely need to do your homework on.
> 
> Also note that PIX is on its way out as ASA is now that defacto standard for CISCO firewalls. And, if you're subjected to stringent security policies, it may or may not meet the requirements under encryption etc...


HI ASG and Tekmazter.

Really so sorry for taking so long for saying THANK YOU so much for your reply and for showing and giving me some great view about the Cisco Pixfirewall. thank you so much for your effort guys.

But i should remember you guys... i got no where or how to stop. i have and must move ahead and get this machine running. so i desperately need a help on this one please, as at my company, we are now building our website and soon it will be online and we need to implement and ensure its security on the www.

please can anyone come up with some basic of its configuration and set up, so i can at least protect my network and our WebSite??

If anyone needs some more additional Info on this particular issue, or have the right tools for me.... please reply.

Thanx in advance to everybody.

Tchipa


----------

